# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Стоит ли обновлять BIOS

## SDA

Нашел новые версии прошивок, драйверов и фирменных утилит с 5 по 25 ноября http://www.overclockers.ru/softnews/27487.shtml и задумался обновлять ли материнку или нет. В списке ее нету меня Asus M2N4-SLI.Встроенная в BIOS утилита EZ-Flash делает процесс обновления BIOS,  Файл с новой версией утилита найдет на дискете или разделе жесткого диска (поддерживается только FAT, а у меня NTFS), загружаться в "чистый" DOS не нужно. Также ASUS предлагает обновлять BIOS с помощью загрузочного CD.В этом топике есть фирменные утилиты для обновления BIOS через интернет. Вообще никогда не обновлял BIOS, и стоит ли? Отношусь к обновлению с подозрением, всетаки мать это "сердце" системника. Что посоветуете?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## borka

> Вообще никогда не обновлял BIOS, и стоит ли? Отношусь к обновлению с подозрением, всетаки мать это "сердце" системника. Что посоветуете?


Вообще говоря, стОит. По роду работы сталкивался неоднократно с перепрошивкой БИОСов, какие-то глюки фиксились, обновление, как правило, помогало. Но если



> В списке ее нету меня Asus M2N4-SLI.


то я бы не рискнул.  :Wink:  К прошивке в винде отношусь отрицательно, через интернет - тоже. Как-то из Доси привычнее.  :Smiley:  Главное, чтобы во время заливки не пропало питание...

----------


## XP user

> Что посоветуете?


Если сейчас всё нормально работает, то тогда оставьте как есть.

Paul

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Если нет проблем с поддержкой железа -не трогать. Если таки пришлось перешивать, настоятельно рекомендую бекапнуть имеющийся BIOS. Бывали случаи когда возврат к старому был предпочтительнее обновлённого.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Вообще никогда не обновлял BIOS, и стоит ли? Что посоветуете?


ОТ


> Вопрос Армянскому Радио:
> В: Можно ли сесть голой ж... на ежа?
> О: Можно...если ж... чужая


По делу: ИМО не стоит, если нет проблем, которые определенно связаны с BIOSом. Принцип Never touch a running system здесь применим, как пожалуй нигде более.

----------


## anton_dr

Можно я скажу?  :Smiley: 
С железом общаюсь я, наверное, чаще любого из вас. Прошивка может устранять и незаметные глазу глюки, и оптимизировать работу матери в каких-то задачах.
Обновлять под виндой не советую - больше вероятность понести мать в сервис после этого. А прошивки лучше качать с сайта Asus.

----------


## RobinFood

> Прошивка может устранять и незаметные глазу глюки


Я все же еще раз напомню золотое правило админа: "Работает - не трогай!"
Так и здесь: если глюк незаметен, то устранять его не надо. 
В том числе еще и потому, что "Старый глюк лучше новых двух"  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

Это неправильная позиция. Это не золотое правило админа, а золотое правило ленивого админа. Если есть обновление, то желательно обновить. Другой вопрос - что если у вас глюков нет, то изменения в работе вы не заметите. Но - в случае той же оптимизации работы материнки - они будут.
То же относится и к софту. По вашему - если винда работает, то её не нужно обновлять?

----------


## V_Bond

практически не встречал проблем с прошивкой из под виндов для новых матерей .... тем более для ASUS ... если у них что и хорошо ,так это с прошивками (сам стараюсь  прошиваться из доса , но это  больше традиция или шаманский ритуал    :Wink:  )

----------


## borka

> (сам стараюсь  прошиваться из доса , но это  больше традиция или шаманский ритуал    )


ИМХО, это самая нормальная процедура, а прошивка из-под винды - извращение.  :Wink:

----------


## IgorA

"Я все же еще раз напомню золотое правило админа: "Работает - не трогай!""
В данном случае это более чем странный подход.
Что производили м_плат по Вашему от нечего делать прошивки переписывают?

----------


## V_Bond

> ИМХО, это самая нормальная процедура, а прошивка из-под винды - извращение.


у асус есть утилита кажется называется LIVE UPDATE (устанавливает все обновления)  ... так вот при помощи нее перепрошьется любой юзер ...  даже не заметит .... просто на вопрос установить обновления ответит <да> ... прогресс однако ....

----------


## anton_dr

> у асус есть утилита кажется называется LIVE UPDATE (устанавливает все обновления)  ... так вот при помощи нее перепрошьется любой юзер ...  даже не заметит .... просто на вопрос установить обновления ответит <да> ... прогресс однако ....


Угу. Не так давно наш бывший директор (теперь клиент  :Smiley: ) перешил этой утилиткой свою новую материнку. В итоге - купил новую, так как в гарантии даже отказали.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Прежде чем обновит БИОС надо прочитать описание изменений всех БИОСов, которые новее зашитого, если там есть фиксы багов, то стоит обновиться, если же только поддержка новых процессоров, то нет смысла (при условии, что корректно определяется тип установленного процессора  :Smiley: )

----------


## V_Bond

> Угу. Не так давно наш бывший директор (теперь клиент ) перешил этой утилиткой свою новую материнку. В итоге - купил новую, так как в гарантии даже отказали.


ооочень странно .... это насколько нужно иметь ...  непрямые руки ... что б суметь ... такое  .... стараться нужно ....  :Wink:   даже не могу придумать как .... разве что  швейные иглы использовать ...  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

> ооочень странно .... это насколько нужно иметь ...  непрямые руки ... что б суметь ... такое  .... стараться нужно ....   даже не могу придумать как .... разве что  швейные иглы использовать ...


Ты будешь удивлен, но он - бывший сисадмин, отличный специалист, за свою жизнь собравший/настроивший не одну сотню компов и серверов, прошивавший не одну сотню раз биос. Теперь на вольных хлебах занимается поддержкой крупных корпоративщиков. И вот бес его попутал прошить под виндой.
Это говорит отнюдь не о кривых руках, а о возможности запороть мать, прошивая биос из под винды. Причем эта возможность в разы выше, чем если прошивать под дос. Так как к обычным факторам вроде скачка напряжения и т.п. добавляются возможные глюки ОС.
Я также, понимая удобство прошивки из под винды, прошиваю по старинке, с дискеты. Так надёжнее.

----------


## V_Bond

на практике втречал матери не перепрошиваемые ни как ... кроме как из под винды ... (некоторые серии абит например) ....

----------


## SDA

Коллеги! Всем спасибо за советы, пожалуй не буду прошивать, глюков нет, поступлю по принципу  "Работает - не трогай!"", тем более в списке новых прошивок, моей нет.

----------


## alex1139

У самого Асус правда П5Б-Е.Прошивал уже не один раз встроеной в биос утилитой,проблем небыло.Да и материнка(незнаю как на других материнках)в случаи каких либо проблем с биос при загрузке сама попросит диск с биосом.

----------

